# Frage wegen einem Linux suse 9.2 server (root)



## Pilus (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo ich habe mal eine frage und wäre froh wenn sie einer ganz schnell beantworten kann..
Es geht um folgendes ich habe mir einen Rootserver bestellt auf ihm läuft linux suse 9.2 und ich muss umbedingt den befehl wissen wie ich mit ihm runterladen kann...denn w get geht nicht mehr


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2005)

"wget" ohne Leerzeichen. Wenn das nicht geht haste n größeres Problem.


----------



## JohannesR (3. Juli 2005)

Erpel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn das nicht geht haste n größeres Problem.


Och... Solange man einen FTP-Client oder z.B. die LWP ist doch alles im grünen Bereich, oder?


----------

